# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Новая деколь от Бегемота - 48-052 Як-130 1-48

## Котков Андрей

Что давно было обещано - то сегодня выполнено. Несмотря на экономические и эпидемиологические трудности сегодня выпущена деколь 48-052 Як-130 1-48.

http://begemotdecals.ru/files/48-052%20Yak-130.jpg


Кто ждал - все известные варианты на самолеты ВКС России, ВВС Беларуси, Беларуси, Алжира, Мьянмы, Бирмы и Бангладеш. Полный комплект технических надписей на самолет и подвесное вооружение.  

БЕГЕМОТ - высококачественные декали для стендовых моделей

----------

